# Bear foot snares



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i was up on Curtis Creek road on Monte Crisco and ran into a bear snare, except the only thing caught in the trap was a Sheep.
i let the sheep go could not let it stay there, I have not seen or came across any bears in this area before.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Sagebrush. If the sheep was too injured I would of liked some mutton!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't trap, but I have heard that the traps have a number on them that links them to the owner through the trappers association. Perhaps one of the trappers on the forum will pipe in here with some info. I'm sure they would like to get the trap back.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That number on the trap can be checked through the DWR. I have never heard of snares being set for bear around here. Not saying it isnt done. With the new snare law of having a 300 lb. break away, I doubt it was a legal snare.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

legal or not he posted a warning of the snare in the area, did not have to look far. about five feet away from the sign were the snare's.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You should make a call to the DWR about it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The snare should have a tag on it with the trappers registered number. It could be that a government trapper is trying to take out a problem bear. Not sure.

I too have not heard of using a snare to capture a bear, but I'm also sure it is done occationally. Why would they put up a sign? Glad the sheep got turned loose. I guess you just left the snare laying on the ground.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh ya left it lying there all right, the following weekend when I went up to the same place he had two snares set up this time.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> Oh ya left it lying there all right, the following weekend when I went up to the same place he had two snares set up this time.


 Have you contacted the DWR yet about it? He may not be legally doing it.


----------



## Short Breath (Sep 13, 2007)

Reb8600 Back when I did trap we used snares in that typical setting for problem bears following the sheep herds. The signs are usually only used by government trappers. This time of year.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> sagebrush said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ya left it lying there all right, the following weekend when I went up to the same place he had two snares set up this time.
> ...


I do not really care to talk to them about this. you can call them if you wish.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I guy that i work with went up there for the grouse hunt and talked to a few sheep hearders and he was told that they are trying to trap out 5 bears 1 sow, 2 cubs, and 2 boars. I also have received a picture from a bow hunter that he took of a bear eating in a little clearing up by lightning ridge.
Have heard but think it is a rumor. That there is a grizz up there that has pushed those 5 bears around so that is why they are up by curtis creek.
who knows.
If any one has any info id like to hear it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

On the old DWR forum site a few weeks ago, someone said they were riding ATV's up at the head of Rock Creek (same general area as Curtis Creek), and they came across bear tracks in the dust. They said the tracks eventually left the road and onto Jr. Millers place. Probably the same bears the snare guy is trying to catch.?.

Generally, the Govt. trapper doesn't try to capture any animal unless it has become a nuisance and I havn't heard of any bear trouble up in that area.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Nobody trying to catch a bear on the sly is going to put up a warning sign........it's gotta be an ADC trap. Dare I say it.........but I hope the bear gets away. :roll:


----------



## catman (Sep 19, 2007)

I hope the snare keeps catching sheep. That may be kinda sarcastic, but it seems that if the sheepmen find a bear track....snares are set. Bears get a bad wrap in sheep country. I wish the dwr would investigate the adc more.


----------

